# ايفون 4 للبيع



## جوو الرياض (16 سبتمبر 2011)

الـسلام عليكم ​ 
مساء الخيرـ جميعاً​ 
عندي ايفون مشتريه قبل 3 ايام شبه جديد استخدام بسيط عليه استكر امامي وخلفي ​ 
اللون اسود 32 قيقا _ امريكي stc
والجهاز نظيـف ,​ 
الصور​ 
7
7
7
7
7
7​ 


​ 





​ 

للأستفسار//0559723990​


----------



## جنان الخلد (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ايفون 4 للبيع*

بالتوووفيق لك يااارب ....


----------



## tjarksa (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ايفون 4 للبيع*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------



## جوو الرياض (17 سبتمبر 2011)

*رد: ايفون 4 للبيع*

ربي لايحرمنا من طلتكم 

يسسلمو جنااان ..تجاار ksa


----------

